# My first loft!



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

This is a picture of my first loft I started this weekend.I have temporary wire on the front ,until I get the doors made,and the siding will probably be finished in a couple of weeks.I just have to put on the door,and get the inside in living order.I am posting a couple of pictures of two pairs I was given by a neighbor that are in a temp pen until I get the loft finished.One pair is old german owls and I dont know what kind the others are.If anyone knows what the other pair is please let me know.
Thanks John


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

really nice, nice pigeons too..


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

great lookin loft =)


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to PT!
Very pretty birds  The second pair look like Figurita's I think. These are "Fancy Breeds".
Nice loft too - Good Job!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice birds. Good job on the loft  Peace.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome to PT!

Nice loft!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I like your loft, as far as the pair goes they are not figuritas, they(figuritas) do not have featherd legs/feet. I would guess some kind of tumbler or owl cross.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> I like your loft, as far as the pair goes they are not figuritas, they do not have featherd legs/feet, I would guess some kind of tumbler or owl cross.


I see feathered feet/legs on both pairs


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I see feathered feet/legs on both pairs


 figuritas do not have featherd feet. lololol, it was a statement, not an observation of her/his pair of birds.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Nice loft, but you need to get the wire cloth to keep preditors out!*


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> figuritas do not have featherd feet. lololol, it was a statement, not an observation of her/his pair of birds.


They don't? LOL See, show's you how much I know about the different breeds


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> They don't? LOL See, show's you how much I know about the different breeds


I only know that because I have some...lol...


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> I only know that because I have some...lol...


I had the breed wrong - I'm trying to think of the cute little one's that Pigeonmama has. They look like the one's in the second picture here. Satinette's ?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Classic old frills....... The one further back actually looks like it may be show quality. Then again thats from looking at it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I was thinking the second pic of the mostley white birds were old German owls he said he knew and the first pic he did not know what they were... and neither do I!...lol..


----------



## junex (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice Loft!


----------

